# Hello,



## bulletbob365 (Feb 2, 2019)

First post and it is a question. I just today received a china sing shot. the one with the fiber opitc sights. I am impressed at the quailty. My question does any one have a offer to attach a cheap laser?

thank you

Bobby


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately, I don't have any suggestions for attaching the lasers.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome . My advice would be to forget about the laser . Learn to shoot without sights . If you stay with this for awhile you will see I'm telling you the truth . Your brain is the most advanced technology to be applied with a slingshot . There are no short cuts . You will earn your accuracy .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Save your cash send it on rubber for shooting or some ammo but that’s just my 2 cents !


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome! I agree, you don't need a laser. Just practice and have fun!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard and I'lll agree with the others, Bob. Practice and stick around here for a bit and you'll find out you really don't need one.

Even if the laser is dead on the target doesn't mean you'll hit it. There are a few variables .....your form, the release, ammo type, etc. All the things that will come together with practice!


----------



## bulletbob365 (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. This is good advice and I will take it to heart.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy.


----------

